# Rome Bindings Warranty Question



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

I've broke a toe strap and had it on my doorstep 2 days later, you can select which level of emergency you need. I was riding that week so I took the faster one and it was a breeze.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

My claim in Jan. took a few weeks before they replied that parts were being shipped, after that just a few days.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had several pairs of the 390. 390 Boss and Targa. Ran into a few issues here and there, mostly just with the plastic ladder straps, and they always helped me out with no fuss.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

yea, resubmit with an urgent claim, they always get back to me within 2 days


----------



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

redlude97 said:


> yea, resubmit with an urgent claim, they always get back to me within 2 days


When you say resubmit, do you mean create a new claim, or to update the urgency in the drop down menu?


----------



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

oh wow, just as I go on the website to change the urgency, I get an email with the parts on the way! 

Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## Trx (Feb 3, 2015)

Another plus one for Rome warranty. Just started a claim for broken ankle straps on Monday, by Wednesday they responded by sending me new ones.


----------



## Gnufs (Mar 19, 2018)

That’s a good outcome for you. In my case I opened a ticket for the most urgent response as I had a weekend trip planned. Heard nothing from them all week and had to rent a board/binding set (which sucks). Wish they’d at least say something like they’re looking into it. If they haven’t even read my ticket asked atthe most urgent priority within a week I’d say they’re pretty crappy support service. (Note I’ve had prompt replies from them in a case 6 years back, but this time my case was urgent but sadly no word back)


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Last year I bought 390 Bosses and they had a defective heel loop out of the box. Submitted a request through the website, it wasn't urgent, and got a replacement in less than two weeks. The rep was quick to respond and I was happy.

This year I bought a '18 Rome Buckshot from a local shop. After taking the wrapper off, I noticed a crack in the top sheet. I submitted warranty claim through the website, marked extremely urgent, and the shop also reached out to their Rome rep. 2 emails, and 4 phone calls later, I finally got in touch with the warranty rep. Long story short, after 4 weeks nothing happened and I ended up buying another board online. 

I think their warranty is hit or miss depending on the time of year. It was summer when my binding issue happened, but January when I needed my board replaced.


----------



## Gnufs (Mar 19, 2018)

You're probably right. Just a busy time maybe. Oh well its been about 2 weeks for me now. Still heard nothing. I guess maybe they're just at a busy time, its too bad. I'll just pack up early this year, was hoping for some spring snowboarding but guess I can skip it.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

You guys need to call them or send reminder emails. Otherwise they NEVER follow up. They honor the warranties and they are very helpful but the customer communication piece is a weak area of their company.


----------

